# Ghetto Beer Engine



## The Village Idiot (27/9/14)

Anyone used one of these to make a Beer Engine?? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mardoo (27/9/14)

Try this thread:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/78151-Cask-and-Hand-pump

There are other threads too.


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/14)

Apparently the toggle pumps are a lot better than the uppy downy pumps


----------



## Seeker (25/10/14)

I used a Trojan brand one in my first try and it was hopeless. Leaked badly in three places.

I got a valterra rocket pump now which is much better. One slight seapy leak at the handle after about 4 batches through it.


----------

